# int Array formatiert ausgeben



## BennyM85 (21. Okt 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich hab jetzt schon viel im Netz gesucht und leider nichts wirklich brauchbares für mich gefunden. Ich möchte ein Array formatiert ausgeben. Die Zahlen 1 - 7 sollen genau über den Positionen stehen wie die Zahlen 8 - 14. Bei C++ gibt es die Funktion setw() zum ausrichten, welche ich aber in JAVA nicht gefunden habe.


```
.1..2..3..4..5..6..7
.8..9.10.11.12.13.14
15 usw...
```

so eine Ausgabe möchte ich gerne haben (per for-schleife) nur ohne die Punkte sondern mit Leerzeichen. Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Okt 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/PrintStream.html#printf(java.lang.String,%20java.lang.Object...)

(Wie in C)


----------



## BennyM85 (24. Okt 2008)

danke für die antwort....

habe es jetzt mit System.out.println("%3d", xxx) gelöst


----------

